# Steroid availability in your area?



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Up where i am in Manchester a lot of the gyms openly sell gear, even over the counter in some of them and it's pretty easy to get hold of from other sources for most people. But in other areas it can be much harder to get hold of, a mate of mine who moved up to Derbyshire was looking for a source for ages but after searching for months he thinks it's pretty much impossible to get hold of and now just drives back up to a Bodybuilders gym in manchester to buy his cycles. What's it like in your area, and what brands do you find are most popular in your area? Up here in Manchester ProChem still seems to be the most popular but Burr is getting bigger too, Wildcat used to be real big but is not so popular now.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have never struggled TBH.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Milky said:


> I have never struggled TBH.


There is a gym near you, he was in fact my 1st ever source... obviously i can't mention names but it is in the town center, he used to skank the fcuk out of us though charging loads for gear that was sometimes fake


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

<--- lots here where i live, never a shortage, i know of medtech and PC sources. dunno any others tho


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Don't know of anywhere in my area, then again I've never asked and I don't train at a gym.


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

I live in the sticks and is very hard to get gear lucky for me a neighbour of mine from years ago competes and we are good friends now , but for a newbie looking gear it would be hard to find prob easyer to get it in the city tho


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

To be honest ive never bought them in person. Every time ive heard some guys quote prices, its massively more expensive than what i can pay for them via websites. Certianly dont know any gyms here that openly sell it either.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I've never had anyone offer my steroids yet. And I've never heard anyone talk about them in my gym either. Shame really, I have to get my stuff online. I'm not one for openly asking, I like to keep these things private.


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

midlands is very easy to get hold of most things, hgh is abit scarce but have good source for simplexx,


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

F*ck all round my way.

Mention steroids and you'll be treated like a rapist.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Anything and everything round here


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I used to buy mine off a cop, pmsl! :lol:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Very difficult here as it's sp****ly populated. Only a couple of small towns with cardio-bunny gyms in them.

Nearest proper iron place is well over an hour's drive away so I have to order online as I had no choice but to build my own gym.

Edit. Can't even write "[email protected]" without the swear filter catching on!! :lol:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Very easy to get hold of


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

I've never bought anything in person, always online, always from asia, never got scammed.

Edit: I'm too shy to ask :whistling: and my friends would crucify me if they knew haha (they all in their fifties, most of them)


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I live in a highly drug friendly area, you can get any drug in minutes without so much of a second look.

you want steroids? you dirty cheating roid raging scum!

online is far easier and cheaper.


----------



## MrBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Growing up on a council estate has it's advantages...

Alternatively ask the big lads in the gym.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I'm in Derbyshire (moved here last christmas) but the gym I train in is pretty much a hot pot of steroid users, I would say well over half the members use, it's discusssed pretty openly and is readly available from certain members,

Having said that I still travel to north notts to use the same source I always have done...


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

i struggle to find gear, when i speak to people they just play dumb as if they dont want to share sources,


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Loads where I live, but I don't buy from them. I live is a small place and everyone would know what I use within the hour.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

constantbulk said:


> i struggle to find gear, when i speak to people they just play dumb as if they dont want to share sources,


Said the drug squad officer :whistling:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Can get anything around my way except aas. Never heard a peep from anyone in the gym and i talk to most of the 'big guys'. Some of them even renounce aas use.

So for me it is online sources.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Too easy. I don't take steriods but I've got 6 sources I can think of off the top of my head lol. Anything you want too, pharma, most ugl, any gh, peps etc... A dirty Steriod users dream! I think I'm the oppo, I'd never buy from online if I was going to


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

pea head said:


> Said the drug squad officer :whistling:


and i train at home so finding a source is difficult


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I live in the east midlands. Don't know anyone around here.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Up where i am in Manchester a lot of the gyms openly sell gear, even over the counter in some of them and it's pretty easy to get hold of from other sources for most people. But in other areas it can be much harder to get hold of, a mate of mine who moved up to Derbyshire was looking for a source for ages but after searching for months he thinks it's pretty much impossible to get hold of and now just drives back up to a Bodybuilders gym in manchester to buy his cycles. What's it like in your area, and what brands do you find are most popular in your area? Up here in Manchester ProChem still seems to be the most popular but Burr is getting bigger too, Wildcat used to be real big but is not so popular now.


 Good job im in manchester... easy as buying sweets haha


----------



## Lois1981 (Mar 29, 2012)

I can get anything I want in Derbyshire.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Easy as to get


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

I could buy myself a stick of uranium before I could buy any AAS around Milton Keynes. The only things my Gym sell over the counter are rip off Protein shakes and St johns wort for some reason guess thats used to help cope with the depression of not being able to buy otc.


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

Not that easy by me and if I did you get a money bag filled with not what you asked for hahahaaha , got any test e 300 yeah here's 100 multi coloured pills , anything you ask for its just dbol in a money bag , there's a gym where I work that sell under the counter he's got everything but his info is **** .


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

never asked about liverpool, get mine from guy down in essex


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

constantbulk said:


> and i train at home so finding a source is difficult


Same here buddy, I train at home so online is my only option really. When it comes to it, I'll be a bit weary doing it online.


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

also in manchester not really a problem to get hold of, seems like every tom dick and harry is on the juice


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

MF88 said:


> Same here buddy, I train at home so online is my only option really. When it comes to it, I'll be a bit weary doing it online.


Buying online is my only option at the moment.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Up where i am in Manchester a lot of the* gyms openly sell gear, even over the counter in some of them *and it's pretty easy to get hold of from other sources for most people. But in other areas it can be much harder to get hold of, a mate of mine who moved up to Derbyshire was looking for a source for ages but after searching for months he thinks it's pretty *much impossible to get hold of and now just drives back up to a Bodybuilders gym in manchester to buy his cycles*. What's it like in your area, and what brands do you find are most popular in your area? Up here in Manchester ProChem still seems to be the most popular but Burr is getting bigger too, Wildcat used to be real big but is not so popular now.


Im sure the gym will thank you when they get a viisit at 6am from GMP! :whistling:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

lxm said:


> Im sure the gym will thank you when they get a viisit at 6am from GMP! :whistling:


Lol well there are 2.5 million people in manchester, so i can't see them figuring out which person to follow at "a bodybuilders gym"


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I thought the name of the gym was 'bodybuilders gym' lol!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lxm said:


> I thought the name of the gym was 'bodybuilders gym' lol!


You dildo....

:lol:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

To be fair,if you mix in bbing circles then its quite easy to get hold of gear.

If you asked me to get you some coke,I wouldn't have a fcuking clue


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I wouldn't know the first place to look to be honest. I don't think I've even discussed it with anyone before come to think of it.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Easy as 123


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Bought in person and online, have to say online's easier when your a lazy cvnt.

And you get what you asked for, not something 'similar' but not the same.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2012)

It's wierd, all the towns around me, apparantly it's quite easy, but where I live, i've more chance of finding a dbol tree.


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Can get here just outside Glasgow it's but my source ain't the fastest takes weeks to get constant texting and phone calls it's just knowing the people.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I work with mine lol and I have the power to stop his pay so in that sense 100% satisfaction guaranteed as I am the last person he wants to **** off!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

There's a proper bodybuilding gym in my town were all the comp guys train that gym sells aas otc, but I source elsewere, I have better sources than him.


----------



## Dbol_dan (Sep 25, 2011)

That's one benefit to living in Manchester plus we've got loads of great needle clinics. Last visit was like a kid in a sweet shop lol


----------



## pottsyislash09 (Oct 29, 2012)

i have one main area where i can get it but i have a few other sources plus i can get it myself from many cheaper places that have legit stuff without going to a dealer


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

lxm said:


> I thought the name of the gym was 'bodybuilders gym' lol!


Haha :lol:


----------



## leedog19 (May 1, 2011)

Can't get hold of anything at the moment which is annoying as want to start planning my next course


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah no issues here


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I can get em from my gym.

But the sources online that I've used are cheaper, so I stick to those.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

luther1 said:


> To be fair,if you mix in bbing circles then its quite easy to get hold of gear.
> 
> If you asked me to get you some coke,I wouldn't have a fcuking clue


Just go to your local shop mate you'll find it in the fridge next to Pepsi lol @Raptor you right all over town and surrounding areas just wish it was more than pro chem


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

leedog19 said:


> Can't get hold of anything at the moment which is annoying as want to start planning my next course


Don't think you'll have a problem now mate


----------



## lifter69 (Apr 25, 2011)

pretty easy round my area... seems everyone wants to flog you some! only thing is half are sh!te and half are overpriced! bought online for some stuff last summer and am almost guaranteed it was MAJORLY underdosed.just got a new website so will be giving that a go..


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

manchester aswell easy peasy, pc, rohm.zmrc,ap, etc etc many sources face to face and online, every gym sells, rochdale to be precise


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

plenty of gear around my way (south west wales) most of its **** or really expensive, i get mine and my mates gear from a bloke online.. cheaper better and much more reliable than the clowns round here :lol:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

My area $ucks :sad: So no other choice but to source online.


----------



## pottsyislash09 (Oct 29, 2012)

bulldogge said:


> plenty of gear around my way (south west wales) most of its **** or really expensive, i get mine and my mates gear from a bloke online.. cheaper better and much more reliable than the clowns round here :lol:


why dont you supply people and be top dog :innocent:


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

I go to a gym in Manchester, and in the 18 months I've been going there's only two or three people who I'd even suspect to be taking gear. And the most I've had out of anyone conversationally is an 'admission' to having taken a prohormone.

Needless to say I don't see the 65kg dumbbells getting much use.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

So let me get this right....most on here can get gear yes ??

My area is great,i can get what i want etc etc......not the best policy to say how wonderful your areas are for getting gear because when the labs get busted and shut down you will be the first lot fcuking moaning how certain brands are no longer available.....come on...DO THE FCUKING MATH :nono:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

MrLulz said:


> I go to a gym in Manchester, and in the 18 months I've been going there's only two or three people who I'd even suspect to be taking gear. And the most I've had out of anyone conversationally is an 'admission' to having taken a prohormone.
> 
> Needless to say I don't see the 65kg dumbbells getting much use.


sounds like a fitness first lol


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

pea head said:


> So let me get this right....most on here can get gear yes ??
> 
> My area is great,i can get what i want etc etc......not the best policy to say how wonderful your areas are for getting gear because when the labs get busted and shut down you will be the first lot fcuking moaning how certain brands are no longer available.....come on...DO THE FCUKING MATH :nono:


whats your area then


----------



## matty1 (Nov 8, 2012)

Im in bradford area and looking to source test and needles if any1 can help


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

skd said:


> whats your area then


You mean to tell me you dont actually know where the pea comes from ??? :lol:

Fcuking sh1t hole that much i will say


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

pea head said:


> You mean to tell me you dont actually know where the pea comes from ??? :lol:
> 
> Fcuking sh1t hole that much i will say


hahaha... you must be round my block then


----------



## bigdav13 (Mar 30, 2010)

Can be a pain to get a decent labs gears or pharma round my way


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

matty1 said:


> Im in bradford area and looking to source test and needles if any1 can help


cheap price of £80 a bottle and you have to come pick it up in leeds.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

kingdale said:


> cheap price of £80 a bottle and you have to come pick it up in leeds.


Fcuking hell mate..even Dick Turpin had the decency wear a mask.


----------



## pottsyislash09 (Oct 29, 2012)

matty1 said:


> Im in bradford area and looking to source test and needles if any1 can help


i can get test e £35 for 10ml in my area and its legit stuff  needles for free at needle exchange...might be handy enough to ship?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

pea head said:


> So let me get this right....most on here can get gear yes ??
> 
> My area is great,i can get what i want etc etc......not the best policy to say how wonderful your areas are for getting gear because when the labs get busted and shut down you will be the first lot fcuking moaning how certain brands are no longer available.....come on...DO THE FCUKING MATH :nono:


I very much doubt that would happen coz the police aren't daft and reading this they'd be saying so what's new, they know gear is riff everywhere and probably know that Manchester is a high area for sales so i don't think we're giving them anything new


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

pottsyislash09 said:


> i can get test e £35 for 10ml in my area and its legit stuff  needles for free at needle exchange...might be handy enough to ship?


 :nono:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

i can see this thread now being closed lol well we all agreed manchester is best for most drugs


----------



## pottsyislash09 (Oct 29, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> :nono:


why the wee smiliy mate lol?

i thought it was ok since another dude before me said he had some for £80 lol


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

haha shady looking guy on the corner sells all sorts e's trips, weed. dbol, get em while there hot is the cry.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

pottsyislash09 said:


> why the wee smiliy mate lol?
> 
> i thought it was ok since another dude before me said he had some for £80 lol


i think people knew the £?? first one was ironic


----------



## matty1 (Nov 8, 2012)

pottsyislash09 said:


> i can get test e £35 for 10ml in my area and its legit stuff  needles for free at needle exchange...might be handy enough to ship?


Can never get to a needle exchange cos of what hours i work


----------



## pottsyislash09 (Oct 29, 2012)

lucanuk said:


> i think people knew the £?? first one was ironic


dont get what you mean mate lol


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

pottsyislash09 said:


> dont get what you mean mate lol


nobody would be daft enough to pay the price he quoted, or i would hope not, so i assumed it he was being funny (ironic)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

pottsyislash09 said:


> why the wee smiliy mate lol?
> 
> i thought it was ok since another dude before me said he had some for £80 lol


He was joking though.. you werent :lol:


----------



## pottsyislash09 (Oct 29, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> He was joking though.. you werent :lol:


ohhh right lmao...im slow at times and havent been around here long enough to know when people are joking lol..

my bad... :death:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have never bought mine in person, and never been offered them in person either

Just joined a new gym and its a bit hardcore so i reckon its just a matter of time until someone approaches me


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

pottsyislash09 said:


> ohhh right lmao...im slow at times and havent been around here long enough to know when people are joking lol..
> 
> my bad... :death:


Just so you know the selling of AAS in the UK is illegal. Hence why you arent allowed to do it on here :thumb:


----------



## pottsyislash09 (Oct 29, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Just so you know the selling of AAS in the UK is illegal. Hence why you arent allowed to do it on here :thumb:


for the word mate i wasnt intending on selling i dont deal 

i was just heklping a fellow bro out for non profit,

but wqs a mistake wont do it again :thumbup1:


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Seems pretty easy in Herts...

Everything sorted for cycle and PCT and had my choice of 3 different sources. Defo easier to get class A's though, pretty much on the street corner round these parts on a Friday night.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

my gym is like a mc donalds drive thru

Order on the way in and pick it up on the way out


----------



## chiangmaidave (Nov 16, 2012)

I live in Thailand,just go to the local pharmacy

I also come back to the uk every 3 months to visit m8's and things.


----------



## chiangmaidave (Nov 16, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Up where i am in Manchester a lot of the gyms openly sell gear, even over the counter in some of them and it's pretty easy to get hold of from other sources for most people. But in other areas it can be much harder to get hold of, a mate of mine who moved up to Derbyshire was looking for a source for ages but after searching for months he thinks it's pretty much impossible to get hold of and now just drives back up to a Bodybuilders gym in manchester to buy his cycles. What's it like in your area, and what brands do you find are most popular in your area? Up here in Manchester ProChem still seems to be the most popular but Burr is getting bigger too, Wildcat used to be real big but is not so popular now.


Hi Raptor,trying to pm you and rep you..can you send me another message m8

Cheers


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

I live in Sussex....

Personally for those 'not in the know' I could imagine it could be quite hard to find a source. I am fortunate enough to know people who know people 

I've not come across a gym or supp store that openly sells anything...or even has attempted too.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Branchy17 said:


> I live in Sussex....
> 
> Personally for those 'not in the know' I could imagine it could be quite hard to find a source. I am fortunate enough to know people who know people
> 
> I've not come across a gym or supp store that openly sells anything...or even has attempted too.


Never seen it sold in supp shops, although one of the big ones where I live has some monsters in it, so im sure if I asked they would either know someone or sell it themselves.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Easy, but then this is near to London... everything from AAS to LSD is avail.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

chiangmaidave said:


> Hi Raptor,trying to pm you and rep you..can you send me another message m8
> 
> Cheers


You can't send PM's on here mate, not while you are not a bronze member.... i am going to Thailand with my gf in summer and have a few questions for you if you don't mind


----------



## chiangmaidave (Nov 16, 2012)

fire away m8


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

chiangmaidave said:


> fire away m8


In Koh Samui i hear its quite lots of beaches etc, are there any pharmacies there? May as well grab a cycle or two if i can


----------



## chiangmaidave (Nov 16, 2012)

I lived in samui for 5 months,i know a very good pharma,good friends with the owner,also in chiang mai where i live now

you cant post back anymore..customs will seize it.

You can bring in on your person for personal use.

I will be coming home for a visit in feb,hint.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

chiangmaidave said:


> I lived in samui for 5 months,i know a very good pharma,good friends with the owner,also in chiang mai where i live now
> 
> you cant post back anymore..customs will seize it.
> 
> ...


If i were to bring back some for personal use, how much would i be allowed, a cycle or two?


----------



## mc187 (Dec 30, 2007)

enough medication for 3 months use ... make of that what you will!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

i train in poncy city gym. I've never even had a discussion with someone about it, never been offered, never been asked. And i'm one of the few people that lifts heavy (not like i'm super impressive anyway).

probably the reason i've been natty for so long


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

over the counter at my gym.


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

Very hard near me.... I didn't grow up here and the gyms are basically mainstream. So there's no over the counter business at virgin active lol. Can get it though from places just not the most trustworthy I'd say. In terms of brands whatever they have lol.


----------



## pottsyislash09 (Oct 29, 2012)

chiangmaidave said:


> Hi Raptor,trying to pm you and rep you..can you send me another message m8
> 
> Cheers


Raptor you also sent me a message? whats this about repping you etc? :/


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

PMSL, great thread!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

Piece of pish in Hull.

It's mostly pro chem and med tech with a few lads doing there own gear.

Sci-Chem or something like.

Hard to get really trusted brands like Rohm and Wildcat but I have nice chaps that can help me with that


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Easy in Wrexham, mainly EP stuff but also ROHM as well

Pretty cheap as well


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

some pro-chem floating around here and chemtech (****e). Can get rohm round here but its stupid prices, I source a few things online for good prices. Really wanna try some wildcat stuff as I had their anavar and prop once and rated it highly, would probably use rohm all the time if I could get it at a decent price aswell....some of the prices for it here are worse than some of the websites online.


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> over the counter at my gym.


My mum lives in Barnsley and she's been asking what I want for Christmas !!

I think its more who you know really isn't it. Years ago I trained and was a doorman and frankly could source just about anything in 20 mins. Fast forward ten years with a new job, having lost that old circle of acquaintances and beginning training again and I have heard or seen or been offered anything yet Im training in the same place.

First gear I ever took was injected into me in the geoography classroom of Cowbridge Comprehensive - I bet "Old Man River" can't believe it !


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

holland and barrett mate under the counter,and all there gear is pharma


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm in Newcastle and don't know/have any sources. Only just started traiing in a gym (used to train at home) so will prob just get friendly with a 'hench' dude and ask him. There's probably loads out there but as others have said it's who you know...


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Pretty easy in South Wales Valleys, cheap as but usually some ****ty bath tub lab or fake pharma. I don't live there anymore so get it online for roughly the same price and are decent well known labs.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

havent heard or seen any in huddersfield


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Every other chemist seems to sell something. And if I take a trip over the border to the North they are even more readily available.

Went into the chemist the other day to pick up some eye drops and the women behind the counter starting asking me if I work out and what supplements I take and would I like to see what they had on offer. Was with my little boy too!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Easy to get it in my Area.. Maybe coz I'm close to the City but I openly ask fellas in the gym and get into convosation about it.. More often than not people are more than happy to educate you on 'their' experience etc.. I actually sell it though :lol:


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

vetran said:


> holland and barrett mate under the counter,and all there gear is pharma


For real lol?

If you aint taking the **** thats ****in awsome lol!! :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

pYp3s said:


> For real lol?
> 
> If you aint taking the **** thats ****in awsome lol!! :thumb:


Oh mate


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

chilli said:


> Oh mate


  im guessing hes taking the **** lol


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

im a tool, iv just re read this and i am such a tool.... haha just ignore moe iv been awake for 35 minuits lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

pYp3s said:


> im a tool, iv just re read this and i am such a tool.... haha just ignore moe iv been awake for 35 minuits lol


I hear the Hilton hotel sell cocaine and can arrange hookers too :lol:


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

Raptor said:


> I hear the Hilton hotel sell cocaine and can arrange hookers too :lol:


haha, bollox ive really opend myself up here havnt i lol im gunna put it up now --> :surrender:

"walks away into a small dark corner"


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@chiangmaidave

Are there gonna be any places in Phuket for aas that are good?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

As you said, Manchester, over the counter, pro.chem!


----------



## Bucko3372 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm near Manchester and am struggling to get a good source. But I don't go to hardcore gym locally.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

pYp3s said:


> im a tool, iv just re read this and i am such a tool.... haha just ignore moe iv been awake for 35 minuits lol


Lol all that holland and barrett Tren getting to you bro :lol:


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> Lol all that holland and barrett Tren getting to you bro :lol:


Lol it does look that way :001_tt2:


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

pottsyislash09 said:


> why dont you supply people and be top dog :innocent:


Already done it mate.. im like the pablo escobar of carmarthen :lol:

(thats a joke by the way...)


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

In Staffs Global Biogen is my main source. For Prochem its Notts, and ROHM is Luton. So Im pretty much sorted.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> havent heard or seen any in huddersfield


Bloody pro chem galore in huddersfield lol


----------



## chiangmaidave (Nov 16, 2012)

latblaster said:


> @chiangmaidave
> 
> Are there gonna be any places in Phuket for aas that are good?


Think so mate,check my profile for help.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Bloody pro chem galore in huddersfield lol


Honestly? in my gym the closest thing to AAS you hear people talking about is maximuscle cyclone :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> Honestly? in my gym the closest thing to AAS you hear people talking about is maximuscle cyclone :lol:


Pmsl. I don't even live there but know a guy - top bloke too.

Where do you train? ASDA lol.

Keep looking mate


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

no idea prefer to source online. think its probably readily available in hull tho as everything else is lol


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

a lad on my facebook the other day osted pics of his new gyms toilets and they all come equipped with there own sharps disposal box........ safe to say there easy to get in newcastle.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Took me a while in Newcastle, ended up going online and putting my trust in postman pat..


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> a lad on my facebook the other day osted pics of his new gyms toilets and they all come equipped with there own sharps disposal box........ safe to say there easy to get in newcastle.


Me and the misses got a free day pass to virgin in Nottingham a while back and the men's changing rooms had sharps box's in...


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> Me and the misses got a free day pass to virgin in Nottingham a while back and the men's changing rooms had sharps box's in...


lol wouldnt of expected it in a virgin gym like, this one am on about is a proper hardcore iron gym lol


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Over the counter in my gym, although its Lixus so don't buy from them. Last week went for a session and he was doing a stock take on the desk lol


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

In my area only dianabol and some test ,just sometimes :cursing:


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

One word internet


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Barman said:


> One word internet


And what do you do if paid and it don't turn up, id rather do it in person


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

Easy down my way


----------



## Chris Foster (Nov 23, 2012)

Looking in Leicestershire / Nottinghamshire :thumb:


----------



## glenp (Mar 10, 2012)

crap in the southwest it seems to be only one brand floating round at any one time and when its crap i still see people kidding them self and buying more of it thinking it might work if they just use more of it??


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

Lots of sources in Hull. Tend to buy from elsewhere though I don't want everyone knowing my business.


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

loads of people sell it here, most of them sell sh!te though.

got a decent local source though so im happy, if not its pretty easy to find a legit source on the net just gotta look around.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have no idea in cambs  Don't really know anyone & wouldn't know how to even start the conversation.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Mail order. Don't even have to leave my gaff. Perfect.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Internet is my sowce, otherwise id be fvck as everyone in my gym is AAS free


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

Hear a few lads talking about gear in the gym in hull but prefer to source of net as dont realy fancy gettin knocked back etc when asking for it. Its prob easier to get postman 2 bring me it anyway rather than hanging around to meet a local source.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I wonder how many Pms the guys that say they are struggling to get gear receive?


----------



## mpx (Mar 23, 2013)

I get almost everything locally here, it's safest for me since I can't buy online from domestic sources. Also it's not that hard to get around here, I've kind of just been chit chatting with some people at the gym.


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

10ml at the gym : 100£ :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Professorx said:


> 10ml at the gym : 100£ :lol:


Cheap as chips.... Made of gold


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Seriously ?! for a geneza vial ? :lol:


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I've never bothered trying in the gym there's not many juice heads, its easier online for me


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

EFC said:


> I've never bothered trying in the gym there's not many juice heads, its easier online for me


Same here


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

A PT in my gym sells orals.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

My profile hasn't been updated as I've moved but in Cornwall gear was easy to get.

In Teeside where I am now babies are brought up on whey and d-bol from 6 months up. By 12 month they start their first testosterone cycles then by the time they reach school at 4 most are blasting and cruising. They don't use H.C.G though as their balls are small anyway.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

I can get steroids anywhere that has a pharmacist shop.

I have a rare ability to shrink to the size of a miniature 2cm walnut whip and just walk in at night through the air vents and collect what I need. Sometimes I have trouble getting the gear out so need to shrink that too, or just eat and inhale all I can and leave.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm in Manchester and am currently having to source my gear another county . It's a real pain in the ring.

Back in the 90s I used to get some great Pharma' grade stuff off a doorman, but He's now given up training.

I only train at home at present, but have thought about just walking into a gym and having a quiet word. Trouble is, I'm concerned about being knocked back and embarrassed.

I've thought about mail order, but it's a gamble as to whether or not the site is legit.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MiXiN said:


> I'm in Manchester and am currently having to source my gear from my Sisters other half in West Yorkshire . It's a real pain in the ring.
> 
> Back in the 90s I used to get some great Pharma' grade stuff off a doorman, but He's now given up training.
> 
> ...


Your in Oldham and cant find a local source, you dont need to look far mate trust me.


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

used to be difficult for me but easy as pi55 now, i personally think everywhere has a lot of sources for lots of labs its just who you know...


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

am i allowed to post links ? ive found some dbol online and im wanting to get your opinions on wether its legit and correct


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2013)

rb79 said:


> am i allowed to post links ? ive found some dbol online and im wanting to get your opinions on wether its legit and correct


No you can't post links to sites selling aas.


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

fairenough


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

thing with sources i have, i never know what they gonna give me, its all vague, i ask for test 300,

the cnt brings me test 600 and rips my fkin a-rse out. have now found legit source online and find it much better,

more variety, can choose exactly what lab ect ect


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

I know 1 person but he doesn't even have half the stuff I ask for so ill end up buying online.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Milky said:


> Your in Oldham and cant find a local source, you dont need to look far mate trust me.


Hi Milky,

I think I get your drift mate ;-)

Like I say, I'm just concerned about the embarrassment of being told to f*** off, be shunned, or similar.

Lots of people tell me I look like a copper (whatever one looks like lol) which doesn't help much either. Strangers and friends tell me this without coercion.

Back in the mid 90s, I just approached the door fella and asked for help, but now that I'm older I just daren't do it.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Sourcing online ftw.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MiXiN said:


> Hi Milky,
> 
> I think I get your drift mate ;-)
> 
> ...


Where abouts in Oldham are you mate and why do you train at home ?

Alz gym in the centre is cheap as fu*k and a cracking gym...


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

MiXiN said:


> Hi Milky,
> 
> I think I get your drift mate ;-)
> 
> ...


Go to a gym in town for a few weeks, once the locals know you and your banter is good. Just say your looking to bulk up and wait for te reply. Obviously say it to a guy who has a fair bit of muscle on him and not a Pencil necked twig! :lol


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Got no bother getting it where I am, although its from my cousin who gets it from his mate, who gets it from his mate etc. Gotta give a couple days window if I need owt, so stocked up on AI just incase 'cause I'm not gonna wait a week for that if gyno rears its head lol.


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

only problem i have is its far easy to buy gear lol.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

MiXiN said:


> Hi Milky,
> 
> I think I get your drift mate ;-)
> 
> ...


wow, you do look like a dirty copper to me


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

> It's a nice way of saying you look a cvnt


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

leaves a lot to be desired for, hence why i go to egypt and thailand for mine and northern island for everyone elses lol


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Terrible in my area - train in a small village gym.

Can source from some of the polish lads but it's usually obscure labs that I have no idea about or fakes (organon dbol in a foil pouch :lol: )

Get all my gear online.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Milky,

I'm slap bang in Oldham town centre mate.

I'm on St Mary's estate. I could throw a stone to Tommyfield market car park if you know it?

I'm training at home first as I like to get some foundation size before going to a Gym to avoid looking like odd man out.

I just got some SDrol, am waiting for some SERMS, and will be using it to kickstart my training.... hopefully.

I'm naturally 4st heavier now than I was in my early 20s (11.5st before training back then, now just over 15 1/2 stone, 5ft 11), so that's a good thing I suppose.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

PaulB said:


> It's a nice way of saying you look a cvnt


Lol... Ha ha :-D


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Quite good in my area, had plenty of people offer to sell me gear when they found out i started using.

Theres always some people that you think its not worth the risk with and steer clear of.

I might source offline for my next cycle and see how i get on, its a lot cheaper than my regular source too. The site ive been looking at anyway, and good reviews.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Go to a gym in town for a few weeks, once the locals know you and your banter is good. Just say your looking to bulk up and wait for te reply. Obviously say it to a guy who has a fair bit of muscle on him and not a Pencil necked twig! :lol


Yeah, this is looking like my course of action.

I've done some phoning around the various die hard gyms around here, and I think the cheapest was £138 or £168 for the Year, I can't remember which.

Just gonna have to grow some nuts and get down there.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Could get from my gym, the owner sells but I've never enquired cos natty


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MiXiN said:


> Milky,
> 
> I'm slap bang in Oldham town centre mate.
> 
> ...


Never mind the get big pony mate, no one cares.

Alz is about £150 a yr or £3 a time on the door or part time memberships, what ever suits you and Al is a good mate of mine and a top bloke, trained there for 10 yrs.

its on Bow st or Bower st, one of the two, 3 floors of harcore equipment and great lads :thumbup1:


----------

